# Naturteich anlegen



## Springmaus (18. Jan. 2012)

_Hallo,

so seit letztem Jahr bin ich schwer am überlegen auf dem Grundstück einen

Naturteich anzulegen ! Ich hab keine Lust mehr Rasen zu mähen!  Platz ist genug

da ca 30 m x 18 m (so groß soll er aber nicht werden) Durch die Bäume bekommt

der Platz wenig Sonne. Blätter liegen dort nicht viele. 

Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen hat der Bagger kein Problem dort zu baggern.

Mit was für Kosten muss man ungefähr rechenen für einen Teich von 12 x 6m

(dann könnte man noch eine schöne Sitzecke bauen). 

Und was ist noch wichtiges zu beachten? _


----------



## Annett (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris.

Wie sieht es noch mit einem Plan in Draufsicht (von oben) aus?
Wollt Ihr Euch nicht vielleicht einen Schwimmteich gönnen, wenn Ihr schon mal so groß bauen könnt.... ? 

Kosten sind je nachdem, was Ihr Euch so vorstellt und wieviel Ihr an Eigenleistung bringen könnt, recht unterschiedlich. PeterBoden hat hier letztens bei seinem Schwimmteich mit allem drum und dran > 40 Euro je m² ausgerechnet. Das ist bei der angestrebten Größe natürlich ne Hausnummer...


----------



## Springmaus (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo,

na einen Schwimmteich  ne ich hätte lieber ein kleines Stück Natur!

Eigenleistung: allso den Bagger würden wir uns schon gönnen liegt wohl ca
bei 60-80 Euro die Stunde vom Lohnunternehmer hier in der Nachbarschaft.

Ein Bild von Oben  mal sehen ob ich das von einem Fenster aus
machen kann, oder ob das Carport im Weg ist.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

Macht es euch den keinen Spaß mit dem Rasentraktor da lang zu düsen?

Ein Bild von oben: gerade eben hat jemand Google Maps genutzt um eine Draufsicht zu bekommen. Wir Dörfler sind immer ein wenig unscharf, aber zum Skizzieren solte es reichen.

Ihr seid verrückt. 

Aber Häusschen mit Meerblick ist auch schön und steigert den Grundstückswert... 

Macht schöne breite Uferzonen für Pflanzen und Pflanzen und Tiere und Pflanzen,... Unde einen Sumpf für Pflanzen und Pflanzen und Tiere und Pflanzen...

Ja, so ein schöner großer Naturteich läßt bei der Gestaltung alles zu. 

Ich bin ja gespannt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,
ich häng' mich mal mit 'rein, weil mir ein großer Teich auch sehr gefällt .
Als zweite Hausnummer kann ich Dir bei meiner Variante gut 100,- €/m² zurufen. Das sind Materialkosten, wohlgemerkt. Die Beköstigung meiner Freunde, Nachbarn und Bekannten ist da nicht enthalten, der Bau war reine "Handarbeit".
Dafür ist mein Teich vergleichsweise klein, und enthält dennoch einige technische "Finessen". Rechne bei Deinem Projekt also "irgendwo" in der Mitte, und addiere alle Lohnleistung und Leihgebühren für Technik drauf.
Was mich bei so großen Projekten weitaus mehr interessiert, ist der Umgang mit den "Ablagerungen" im Teich. Das sind solche Dinge wie "alte Blätter" und Sedimente (alias Staub). Wie kommt man als "Großteichbesitzer" über die Jahre damit klar? Zumindest nicht über die Filteranlage, wie ich heute weiß. Der Skimmer sorgt für eine "glasklare" Oberfläche, dank des Filters wird auch das Wasser "glasklar" (alles eine Frage des Aufwands), doch an einer schleichenden "Verlandung" ändert das noch nichts.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,
eine gute Idee, einen schönen großen Naturteich zu bauen. 

Jetzt mach ich mal eine grobe Schätzung was an Kosten zusammenkommt.

Mein Budget war auch nie sehr groß, da ich erst vor ein paar Jahren ein Haus gebaut habe.

Also den Aushub solltest du mit dem Bagger normalerweise locker  in einem halben Tag schaffen.
Bei mir hat mein Baggerfahrer in einem Tag meinen ganzen Garten komplett auf 1 m ausgehoben, für meine Flächenkollektoren von der Erdwärme.

Kosten für Aushub und ggf. Material wegfahren                       ca. 500 - 600 €
Kosten für 3 - 4 m³ Sand als Unterbau incl. Anfahrt                 ca. 100 - 150 €
Kosten für  Folie 1mm Schwarz  8 x 14 m = 112m²                 ca. 600         €
Kosten für Flies ca. 100 m²                                                   ca. 300         €
Ufermatte falls nötig  40 lfm                                                   ca. 150         €   
somit kommst Du grob auf Kosten von 1600 - 1800 €.

Die Pflanzen rechne ich nicht mit rein, da Du diese relativ günstig hier im Flohmarkt
erhalten kannst. Ich habe bei mir auf der Arbeit auch einige Kollegen wo wir oft gegenseitig
Pflanzen dann austauschen.
Natürlich kommen noch einige Kosten wie Steine (falls gewünscht), jedoch kann man diese oft günstig in Kiesgruben ergattern.
Ich habe z.B. bei mir ganz in der Nähe eine Kiesgrube wo man oft große Mengen an
Natursteinen recht günstig erhält.
Also da lässt sich einiges an Geld sparen.
Dagegen haben Baumärkte oft die reinsten Apothekerpreise ( hoffentlich liest das Eugen nicht ).
Dies setzt aber voraus dass alles in Eigenarbeit ( außer Aushub) erledigt wird.
Aber ein guter Baggerfahren zieht Dir die Stufen schon so schön ab, dass man mit
der Schaufel gar nicht mehr so viel nacharbeiten muss.

Also wenn Du Dir noch ein finanzielles Polster nach oben lässt und von mir aus auf 
2000 € aufstockst, dann liegst Du bei 70 m³ Teichgröße, bei ca. 30€/m³ Teichfläche.

Ich hab meinen Teich deutlich billiger gebaut, da ich meinen Aushub von Hand gemacht habe.

Das sind so grobe Richtwerte, was mich Dein Teich kosten würde wenn ich an Deiner Stelle
wäre. 
Ach übrigens hast Du auch an einen Ufergraben gedacht ?

LG Markus


----------



## PeterBoden (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Springmaus,

da denke ich doch gleich zwei Jahre zurück an meine Planung. 

Ich hatte mir die beiden Fachbeiträge [thread=14510]*Vor dem ersten Spatenstich*[/thread] und als Lösungsansätze [thread=14513]*Der optimale naturnahe Teich*[/thread] ausgedruckt und konnte sie dann fast auswendig. Eigentlich ist dort alles zur Planungstheorie enthalten, im ersten FB steckst du mitten im Schritt 2. Die Planung ist eine ausgesprochen schöne und aufregende Phase, man kann einmal so richtig träumen.

Ein an meine Verhältnisse angepasster naturnaher Teich, wobei* 'Naturnah'* alleroberste Priorität hatte, das stand bei mir im Vordergrund. Und das in diesem naturnahen Teich ein gewisser Teil abgetrennt werden kann, zum Schwimmen eben, war ein willkommenes Goodie. Es könnten ebenso nur ein paar Quadratmeter zum Tümpeln sein.
Mit Schwimmteichen, welche recht häufig mit irrsinniger Filtertechnik ausgeführt sind und ich diese etwas kritisch als 'Kiesbombe' bezeichne, hatte und habe ich nichts am Hut. 

Deine angegebenen Baggerkosten sind branchenüblich, die anderen Beiträge hier führen zu geschätzten Gesamtkosten von 50 € pro m² mit Eigenleistung (einer der großen Pluspunkte von naturnahen Teichen) und ohne ausgefallene kostenintensiven Extras. Das dürfte so in Ordnung sein. Je größer der Teich umso mehr näherst du dich den Materialkosten an.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. 

Bis bald.


----------



## Springmaus (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo,
vielen dank schonmal mit ca 2.ooo,oo Euro hätte ich auch fast gerechnet na ja
viel Geld (das Haus muss noch abbezahlt werden).

Hier noch einmal ein Bild von Oben besser ging es nicht.

Der Teich sollte viele Pflanzen bekommen da ich keine Technik haben möchte.

Rundherum eine Pflanzzone ! Sumpfzone auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Limnos (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hi 

Ich will nicht bestreiten, dass Sand und Wurzelvlies eine zusätzliche Sicherheit bieten. Ich habe das nur noch bei keinem einzigen der ca. 10 Teiche, die ich bisher (für mich und andere) gemacht habe, vermisst. Keiner ist deswegen undicht geworden. Allerdings konnte ich, wenn ich mit Spitzhacke, Spaten und Schaufel den Teich ausgehoben habe sofort für glatten Boden und Böschungen sorgen. Wenn ich dabei einmal auf einen Stein traf, holte ich ihn raus und füllte das Loch mit der lehmigen Erde auf. Ich habe bei keinem Teich erlebt, dass Wurzeln oder Steine, sei es von innen oder außen die Folie beschädigt hätten. Selbst der Ausläufer einer __ Schlehe unterwuchs den gesamten Teich ohne Schaden anzurichten. Meiner Meinung wird die Befürchtung zwecks Schäden an der Folie stark übertrieben, damit jemand an den zusätzlichen Aufwendungen verdient.
@ Doris: Ich würde die Maße 12 x 6 für ungünstig halten. Das sieht mehr wie ein Fluss als wie ein See aus. Ein Seitenverhältnis von 2 zu 3 oder 3 zu 4 ist harmonischer.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Springmaus (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

@Limnos
Hallo,
ja mit den Maßen könntest Du recht haben. Das werd ich bedenken! Danke!

Wir werden dann diese Tage mal (wenn es nicht mehr Regnet) mit einem Sack Kalk
rumlaufen und dann kann man sich das ganze ein bisschen besser vorstellen.

Bei der Tiefe haben wir an 1,20 Meter gedacht.

Einen begehbaren Uferwall find ich auch
eine sehr gute Idee!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (19. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

mit dem Vlies würde ich Wolfgang recht geben. Ich habe es mit Sand  ausgekleidet und alle Steine abgesammelt das find ich ausreichend. Wenn Du einen spitzen Stein übersehen hast und dann ein hauchdünnes Vlies drüberwirfst glaube ich nicht, das es irgendwas hilft.

Ich hab auch selbst gebuddelt, wir haben aber den Vorteil, das wir vor ein paar Millionen Jahren ein Grundstück am Meer gehabt hätten, da einen halben Meter unter der Erde nur allerfeinster sauberer Sand ist. So macht das buddeln Spaß. 

Ich denke, wenn es machbar ist und ihr die Zeit dafür habt spart selberbuddeln wohl das meiste Geld.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,
gestalte Deinen Teich so, dass Du die maximale Fläche für den Teich nutzen, dem "Wasser" aber dennoch eine "schöne Form" geben kannst! Ich nehme an, so hat das Wolfgang mit seinem Beitrag gemeint. 
Das "Auge" sieht ja nicht, was im Folienbereich liegt, sondern die freie Wasserfläche. Unnütze Mehrkosten an Folie solltest Du dabei vermeiden, also zu große Ecken bei Sumpfzonen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Rolf, hallo Doris,

ich weiß nicht wie Du es gemeint hast mit dem Wasser, Rolf, aber in einem Naturteich sind die flacheren bepflanzten Randzonen das schönste und das Überlebensloch in der Mitte für Seerosen gut. 

Meine Meinung, da sich im Randbereich das meiste abspielt. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Limnos (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hiu

Wenn man den Aushub als Ringwall um die Teichtiefenzone verteilt, hat man zwei Vorteile: Der Aushub muss nicht fortgeschafft werden und, wenn man den Ringewall in ca 1 m Abstand um die ausgehobene Grube anlegt, hat man gleichzeitig schon die Flachwasserzone geschaffen. Für weitere Stufen muss man bei Ausschachten sorgen. Es sollten Stufen in 25-30 cm Höhenunterschied da sein, da man sonst nur schwer aus dem Teich auststeigen kann, wenn man mal darin arbeiten muss. Es empfiehlt sich, die Rasensoden vor dem tiefer Ausschachten beiseite zu legen, damit man man dann die Wallkrone belegen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Springmaus (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

_Hallo,

So, sehr viel nachgedacht der Teich bekommt einen Tiefe von 1,20m ich hab an
2 Stufen gedacht 50 cm für ein paar Seerosen und gut 20 cm 
Einen breiten Uferwall (evtl. zum drüberlaufen) und einen breiten Ufergraben.
Dann noch eine große Flachwasserzone.

Mal was versucht  ich hoffe man kann was erkennen

Die genauen Maße ergeben sich wenn der Bagger kommt

  _


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (23. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

ich würde das Profil ungefähr so anlegen, (chaotisch)
 

So kannst Du besser gestalten und und die gleichmäsigen Ringe der Stufung im Teich sind nicht zu sehen. Desweiteren hast Du Treppen in den Teich. (Falls Du da mal rein mußt)
Du kannst soviel Substrat draufkippen, das man die Teichfolie nicht mehr sieht, da es in den vielen kleineren Stufen hängen bleibt.

Bedenke be der Stufenplanung 10 cm Flachwasserzone + 10 cm Substrat ist eine Trockenzone. 
Wenn Du Größere Pflanzen planst würde ich dort auch gleich eine Tiefere Stufe Planen und dann mit Sbstrat auf den gewünschten Wasserstand auffüllen.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,
so wie Du das gezeichnet hast schaut es gar nicht so schlecht aus.
Ich an Deiner Stelle würde aber die Flachwasserzone nicht ganz so groß machen und dann
eher auf 30 cm, lieber eine größere 50 cm Zone. Die Tiefenzone hab ich z. B. auch in 2 Unterschiedliche Bereiche gemacht. Eine so um die 90 cm. für die etwas größeren Seerosen und eine auf 1,30 m.
Mach doch ruhig den Ufergraben etwas größer und auch noch mehr um den Teich herum.
Denn alles was in der Flachwasserzone wächst kannst Du auch in den Ufergraben setzen.
Vor allem bei einer stark bepflanzten. Flachwasserzone, sehe ich das Problem, dass diese
relativ schnell verlandet ist.
Willst Du hinten den Wall dann auch bepflanzen?
Dort würden sich Hauswurzen und auch __ Steinkraut wunderbar machen.
Weiterhin viel Spaß bei der Planung.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

hier noch schnell mein Vorschlag, leider etwas schlampig gezeichnet

LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

_Hallo,

vielen Dank ! Die Zeichnung ist mindestens so gut wie meine! 

Muss das noch mal gut gut überlegen. Die Ufermatten haben doch einen guten Preis

da kommt ganz schön was zusammen  doch ärgern will ich mich nachher

auch nicht!. Wird für ein Uferwall die 65 cm Breite Ufermatte reichen?

In der Tiefzone kommt nur ein bisschen Substrat für Unterwasserpflanzen ? oder gar keins?

Die Stufen abschrägen damit das Substrat nicht in die Tiefzone rutscht ? 

Auf den Stufen ca 10 cm Substrat

 Oh Oh da kommen noch viele Fragen möchte nicht sooo viele Fehler machen _


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,
Stufen abschrägen hast Du schon richtig beschrieben.
10 cm Substrat finde ich persönlich zu viel. Mir reichen 3 - 5 cm Sand - wobei ich selbst diese
Substrathöhe noch nicht an allen Stellen habe.
Bei den Ufermatten bin ich auf einen Noname Produkt umgestiegen.
Da waren mir die von Nat.ra Ga.. einfach zu teuer.
Ich muss mal schauen ob ich den Anbieter bei der Bucht noch finde.
Ich kenne die Original NG Ufermatten - habe sie für einen Freund mitbestellt - sie sind
qualitativ schon noch eine Ecke besser - aber mir war es das Geld dann doch nicht wert.
Wenn ich es noch recht im Kopf habe lag bei meinem Anbieter der Preis für 1 lfm bei
1m Breite ca. 5 €.
In deinem Fall wären das dann ca. 100 € für die Ufermatte. Aber die brauchst Du unbedingt.
Also ich würde eine 1m Breite nehmen und einfach mal in der Bucht nachschauen.

LG Markus


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (24. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

Ich würde die Ufermatte weglassen. Mit dem Substrat ist gar nicht so schlimm. Tschuldschung Markus 

1 Tonne Kies oder Sand kostet 4 - 20 Euro. Ist also spotbillig, wenn der Transport nicht wäre. 
von daher würde ich 3- 4 Tonnen ordern und das kostet genausoviel wie die die Ufermatte. 

@Markus, ich weiß Du liebst Deinen Uferwall... aber ich wurde einfach ein Sumpfbeeet anlegen, es soll ja ein Naturteich werden. 

Das habe ich bei mir auch so (leider gerade kein wirklich passendes Bild zur Hand. ) 
Also einfach einen kleinen Überlauf zwischen Teich und Sumpf anlegen. Den Sumpf mit Erde füllen und dann Kies drüber, so sieht man den Übergang zwischen Sumpf und Teich überhaupt nicht.

Hier links unten sieht man den Übergang zwischen Sumpf und Teich:
 

Doris will ja einen Naturteich anlegen. Da gehören aus meiner Sicht auch keine Blumentöpfe rein. Deswegen würde ich dick mit Substrat füllen und die Pflanzen direkt einpflanzen, oder soviel Substrat reinmachen, das man die Töpfe eingraben kann. 

Kurz nach anlage meines Teiches, und es sieht reichlich blöd aus die Töpfe (finde ich , nicht schlagen)):
 

Heute sieht es so aus (komplett ohne Töpfe) und die Stufung die auf dem Bild gemacht sind sind vollkommen verschwunden, das Wasser geht auf dem Bild von 5 cm - Knietief.
 


Ich habe auch mal gemalt. Rolf hat sehr recht, mit der Ausnutzung der Teichfolie, deswegen ist das auch etwas Rechteckig geworden. Wenn das chaotich strukturiert fällt das nicht auf, das die Grundform Rechteckig ist.
 

Meine Bilder passen nicht so recht, aber ich habe mal welche rausgesucht, wo man zumindest einwenig erkennen kann, wie ich das meine.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

... kurzer Nachtrag, ich habe mal die Kamera draufgehalten:

   

Es ist Winter und aufgeräumt hat da auch noch keiner, bitte um Nachsicht bei der Ordnung im Teich.

Was man hier ganz gut sieht, wie der Teich allmählig in die Sumpfzone übergeht. 

Somit entstehen keine scharfen Kanten, wie bei einer Ufermatte, die gleichmäßig um den Teich läuft. Das auffüllen mit Kies begräbt alle Folienkanten unter sich und somit kommt man aus meiner Sicht der Sache mit dem Naturteich etwas näher.

Grüße nochmal

Thomas


----------



## Springmaus (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo,
 besteht bei Dir nicht die Gefahr das das Substrat in den Teich gelangt?

Und wie ist das mit Austrocknen im Sommer? Wenn der Wasserspiegel im Teich singt? Bei der Ufermatte regeld sich das von allein.

Ich hatten eigendlich gedacht das ich in den Stufen so viel Supstrat reingebe das ich die Pflanzen direkt einpflanzen kann.

Eigendlich dachte ich an Spielsand als Substrat.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (25. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

der Sumpf rocknet nicht aus, da er recht tief ist (30cm). Also keine Verdunstung und kein Versickern des Wassers ist möglich.

Wie kommst Du denn auf Spielsand? Weil Chemisch gereinigt und sterilisiert? 
nimm Kies aus der Kiesgrube oder Sand aus der Sandgrube. 

Ich habe keine schlechten erfahrungen mit Kies gemacht (Doch anfangs). Du hast dich ja auch mal am 0 Watt Teichthema mit Fischbesatz beteiligt. 

Wenn Du wirklich 3 -6 Tonnen  Kies/ Sand (nicht kg) (das ist nicht wirklich viel) in den Teich gibst, hast Du eine Bakterienbesiedlungsflächen, um die dich jeder Helix Filterbauer nur beneiden kann. 
Und das direkt im Teich. 

Wie Du auf den Bildern sehen kannst putze ich nur wenig, aber das Wasser ist klar. 

Wenn es die Erde in den Teich spülen würde müßtest Du es an den Bildern sehen. 

Mal ein Bild durch Eis geknipst, zwar für eine andere Verwendung, aber man sieht, das das Wasser klar ist und der Teichboden von den Bakkies gereinigt wird.
 

Es ist ein Sorglospaket, der Teich sieht gut aus und viele Sorgen bestehen einfach nicht (z.B. Hilfe Algen) 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

kurzer Nachtrag zum anlegen der Stufung, bevor der Bagger kommt. (So Du es den so machen willst.

 

Die Stufen sind bewußt so schräg eingezeichnet, damit der Kies auf der Stufe rutscht und nicht in die Tiefe absegelt. Wenn Du die Wände auch schräg machst, spart das einiges an Kies. Ich habe sie relativ gerade und mußte entsprechend mehr verfüllen. Die oberste Stufe würde ich ruhig Tiefer machen, da Du mit dem Kies/Sand die Wassertiefe regulieren kannst.
Bei einer Kiesbestellung sollte man übrigens immer mehr bestellen, als man braucht. 

Da 4 Euro 1 Tonne kostet + 100 Euro macht 104 Euro. Wenn Du jetzt ne Tonne zu wenig hast kostet es 208 Euro anstatt 108 Euro, wenn Du es gleich mitbestellt hättest.

Wenn es denn zu viel war, kannst Du es ja mit Zement anrühren und z.B. Pflanzgefässe bauen oder im Winter auf der Strasse verteilen um es in Frühjahr wieder zusammenzufegen...

Du siehst auf alle Fälle, wenn Du 1,20 tief gehen willst brauchst Du an der schmalsten Stelle über (oder mindestens) 3 Meter Breite, da der Teich sehr langsam nach unter abfallen muß. 

Die Flachwasserstrecken finde ich am Teich das schönste. Da ich es nicht so gemacht habe, wie ich es Dir skizziert habe, habe ich in der Mitte ein großes schwarzes Loch. (Da ich dort steil nach unten gehen mußte und somit kein Kies mehr hängen bleibt.

Sowas geht nur in großen Teichen, da man bei kleineren Teichen nicht die gewünschte Tiefe erreicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Auf nackter Folie kommt das Substrat ab einem Böschungswinkel von 45° unweigerlich ins rutschen, egal wie lang oder kurz die Strecke ist. Auf der sicheren Seite ist man wenn pro lfd. m Wasseroberfläche ein Tiefenzuwachs von 30 cm (okay, 35 cm ) erreicht ist. Sollte eine Matte -aus welchem Grund auch immer- auf der nackten Folie liegen kann noch ein wenig Tiefe mehr erzielt werden.

Das Substrat, der Kies...
Hier im Unterforum, ganz oben ist der Fachbeitrag zum Thema 'Substrat' angepinnt.
Mehr kann man zu diesem Thema nicht sagen, wer auf wissenschaftliche Literatur steht:
*Porenkörnung*, ein pdf mit 800k, Seite 12.

Es passt zum Fachbeitrag.
Grober Kies ist für den Pflanzbereich ungeeignet, ebenso wenig wie Ton.

Die Kosten sind regional sicher SEHR unterschiedlich, ich bezahle für die Tonne Kiessand 10 €, der LKW-Transport pauschal aber auch 10 €.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (26. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Peter,

mit dem Böschungswinkel von 45° hast Du recht. mit Deiner Variante, die sicher die beste ist, muß der Teich an der schmalsten Stelle 8,5-9 Meter breit werden. 
Wenn Doris das so groß machen will, ist es auch meine Empfehlung. 

Da mein Teich kleiner ist mußte sich mir was einfallen lassen um den Kies mit stabilen halt einbringen zu können. Deshalb der Terassenvorschlag. Dieser berücksichtigt auch den Böschungswinkel von < 45°, das wollte ich Doris sagen, bevor sie die Stufen zu schmal macht. Das hält wirklich, man muß aber immer mal wieder richten und kann nicht drin rumspringen. (1 mal im Jahr, ist erträglich und geht schnell) Es verkürzt die minimale Teichbreite aber auf 3,50 Meter.


Zum Substrat:

Den Fachbeitrag kenne ich. Du hast ganz recht, Geröll gehört nicht in den Teich sondern Kies/ Sand.

Erfahrungen habe ich Gute gemacht und nicht die, die im Fachbeitrag stehen. 

Mein Teich ist letzlich zu klein um für einen guten Naturteich zu stehen, ich gebe mir aber alle Mühe, da meine Frau keine Rasenfläche mehr hergibt. (Ich arbeite dran).

Sehr schön und passend zum Thema finde ich .Karstens Ex-Teich. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/823

Es gibt noch mehr, Tschuldschung @all, aber man sieht gut das stimmige Bild Kies, sauberes Wasser,...

Ich weiß gar nicht ob Karsten einen Filter betrieben hat? ich denke nicht?

Da Du kein Album hast kreigste auch keinen Link...

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo zusammen,

Wie Thomas bereits schreibt würde ich auch keinen Spielsand nehmen, sondern ganz 
normalen Bausand aus der Kiesgrube.
Auch die Zeichnung von Thomas mit den nach aussen fallenden Pflanzstufen ist super -
so hab ich das bei mir auch gelöst .
Zum Thema Uferwall und Ufermatte.
Mit Sicherheit schaut es ohne Uferwall natürlicher aus.
Ich finde der große Vorteil von einem Uferwall ist die Begehbarkeit und somit die 
wesentlich einfachere Pflege des Teiches. Auch ein Naturteich gehört meines erachtens
gepflegt - denn falls nicht bleibt in 10 Jahren von dem anfangs schönen Naturteich nicht
mehr viel übrig.
Bei einem 1m - 1,2m breiten Ufergraben hat man ohne Uferwall sonst schon Probleme diesen in Schuss zu halten.
Ich denke, dass man meinen Uferwall nächstes Jahr fast gar nicht mehr erkennen kann,
da er komplett eingewachsen ist.
Aber wie gesagt, das ist Geschmackssache und das sollte jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.
Ich würde aber gerade bei größeren Naturteichen auf alle Fälle eine Möglichkeit schaffen
dass die Pflanzzone beidseitig trocken begehbar ist, dies kann auch durch größere Steine
im Teich gemacht werden.
Ich melde mich noch mal - muss schnell weg.

LG Markus


----------



## karsten. (27. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> ................
> Ich weiß gar nicht ob Karsten einen Filter betrieben hat? ich denke nicht?





 


dazu 2 fette Pumpen ,
Spaltsieb 200µm und Absetzkammern



schönes WE


----------



## Springmaus (6. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

_Hallo,

so nun ist es bald soweit ABER :help  MÄNNER   jetzt ist mein Mann wohl auf den

Geschmack gekommen :smoki  jetzt gibts den neuen Teich ABER der soll

nun mit dem bestehenden Teich durch einen Bachlauf verbunden werden 

Außerdem will mein Mann klares Wasser der ist schon dabei eine Filteranlage zu planen :smoki

Und außerdem soll ein Wasserfall den neuen Teich schmücken 


Und was wird aus meinem Naturteich ???????   MÄNNER_


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

Naturteich und klares Wasser gehören zusammen. 
Ein richtig angelegter Naturteich hat von Haus aus klares Wasser. (Von daher kann Dein Mann das Filterprojekt einstellen..) 

Als ich hier ins Forum eingstiegen bin war ich auch der Meinung eine gute Portion Algen gehören in den Naturbelassenen Teich und habe viele nicht verstanden mit Ihrem kristallklaren Wasser. 

Bis heute hat sich mein Teich auch so entwickelt (ohne Technik und mit Fischbesatz) das ich denke, dass man bei einer entsprechenden Größe nichts weiter tun muß, als den Teich richtig anlegen. 

Die Idee mit dem Bachlauf ist gar nicht so verkehrt. So kannst Du den Naturteich gut bepflanzen und hast einen Filterteich für den Fischteich. 

Wenn der wirklich gut bepflanzt ist und wirklich dick substrat drin ist, hast Du eine Bakkiebesiedlungsfläche, Mineralien und SchadstoffabbauPflanzen = Sauberes klares  Wasser. 

Grüße 

Thomas


----------



## Springmaus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

_Hallo,

OK ich hab meinen GG soweit das der Filter im Winter gebaut wird oki

meine Idee den alten Teich : Fische raus in den neuen Teich  !!!

Gartenteichumbauer: Ja wenn das geht genau umgekehrt!!!

Den großen für die Fische!_


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Doris,

warum der Aufwand mit dem Filter? Der ist doch letztlich viel zu klein und macht viel Arbeit.

Mit dem 2. Teich hast Du doch eine geniale Option diesen zum Pflanzenfilter umzufunktionieren. Dieser Filter hat dann auch eine ordentliche Größe.
 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (8. März 2012)

*AW: Naturteich anlegen*

Hallo Thomas,
das wäre doch ein Super-Kompromiss! Statt einer "technischen Filteranlage" wird das Wasser durch den Filterteich gefördert. Hierzu bedarf es technik, und ein wenig an Planung hinsichtlich optimaler Durchströmung, und das an einem "natürlichen" System. So kommt bei Dir, Doris, auch Dein GG in einem Projekt nach Deinem Wunsch zum Zug ?


----------

